# And even more problems on 550



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

When taking photos of the mudflaps for Tribute_650, we discovered a pipe hanging on the ground, as you will see, flattened at the end.

My OH had noticed this when viewing and asked what it was - didn't know but it shouldn't be there. So much for pre-sales checks.

OH lay under the van and felt this came from the toilet compartment. I put water down the wash basin, it was OK. Put water down the shower plug hole and it just poured out of this pipe onto the ground. Obviously should be attached to the wast water.

So, another email to the dealer with photographs, quite a few points to bring up with them tomorrow when we phone. Pity they are closed today


----------

